# Betrogen, was nun?



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2002)

Ich habe ueber das internet ein Notebook gekauft (von privat Person aus dem Ausland).
Kurz und kanpp: Geld wurde gezahlt, Ware kam nicht, und kein weiterer Kontakt zum Verkaeufer.

Was kann ich tun? Ohne Rechtschutzversicherung, bezahle ich wahrscheinlich nur noch einmal viel Geld fue einen Anwalt, und habe im Endeffekt aber wahrscheinlich keinen nutzen.

Dankbar fuer jeden Tipp (an **@****.org).

jb


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2002)

Eine Anzeige bei der Polizei kostet nix und schadet auch nicht - wenn sie auch in diesem konkreten Fall wohl nicht allzu viel bringen wird.

Ansonsten kannst Du einen Rechtsanwalt Deines Vertrauens einschalten, doch grundsätzlich bleibt das Problem der grenschüberschreitenden Geschäfte erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2002)

Es gibt für das Ausland nur wenige zugelassene Anwälte!
Ich hatte mal so einen Fall in Italien (trotz Europa) da hatte ich ganze zwei Anwälte zur Auswahl, welche da zugelassen waren. Ist allerdings schon paar Jahre her. Ich habe dann lieber verzichtet, da mir die Klage teurer gekommen wäre als die Sache Wert war.
Man sollte bei Auslandsgeschäften besonders Vorsichtig sein, und sich über die "GESETZLICHEN" Möglichkeiten voher informieren!


----------



## Rahmat (1 April 2002)

Hi,

ein Tipp, vielleicht können kostenlose Stellen wie z.B. Verbraucherschutzzentralen helfen, und wenn es nur der Rat ist, wie Du am besten weiter vorgehst.


----------

